# speckled trout trip to mobile bay area



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

My dad is thinking about a trip to Mobile bay (east side where t the intercoastal enters the bay)for trout this weekend. Any suggestions on areas and techniques would be helpful. We are thinking of using live shrimp/ pin fish / finger mullet and getting close to the oil/gas rigs in the bay if thats allowed.let me know if ther is something else we should consider.

Keith


----------



## PPace42 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like you have made a decent plan. I would probably add to your arsenal some Gulp natural and new penny shrimp fished under a poppin' cork or drift fishing inside the ICW and out on the rigs and reefs. Fishin' is gettin' pretty good right now. Good luck and watch the weather. 

I will be in close proximity fishing. Bass Tracker 175.

Take care-

Fish4Life!!


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

If you don't already know the DCNR has a list of reefs in the Bay. There's a map that shows where the rock is placed on the"Legacy Reefs" (gas rigs ca 12-15' deep) which can be pretty productive sometimes. The deeper rigs are pretty hard to fish because of current out there. I've never had much luck on those, but I know others say they are great. I've only had luck at the shallower reefs like Shellbank and Fish River at sunrise orsunset.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/

The brochure is a 2.08 mb pdf which takes a bit to download. You want pages 16 and 17.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf

As far as techniques, if you are wanting meat as opposed to game, anchor and chumat the legacy reefs, put a 2 or 3 inch Gulp (new penney, molting, natural preferred in that order) about 2 feet below a 2 oz egg sinker on a light leader (fluoro is best). Drop it to the bottom and quickly reel up a foot or two, put it in a rod holder if you want, they will commit suicide. The "reel up quickly"is to keep the lead out of the rocks. Some areas are snaggier than others and you have to time your drop and not let it hit bottom. You'll get mostly white trout and specks, sometimes the closer to the bottom you are the more croakers you will get.

Meanwhile you can drift a livie out in the current. There are some big reds around those rigs.


----------

